# Valentine's advice required



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Dear All

I'm looking for romantic ideas for Valentine's Day treats for my better half. 

I've already booked 2 romantic nights at the Caravan and Motorhome show in Birmingham the same week but what can I buy her to rekindle the romance? I was considering treating her to a subscription to a motorhome orientated magazine but then realised that perhaps a full set of spare bulbs might be better? This then got me thinking about other treats like tyre pressure monitoring systems and Sat Navs. I also considered replacing the steel wheels with sparkly alloys - surely a bit of bling should go down well? What do others think? I could go for chocolates but I'm trying to think outside the box here.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Mark
:wink:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I reckon if she is an average female 

Those items you mentioned except for the Chocs,

are Guaranteed to put you in a box ,never mind thinking outside one,

Choccies, flowers ,red roses one for every year you have been together, 

and you had better get that one right or it"s the box for you again, also a bottle of champers and a card 
:wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Divorce sounds good

But hey what do I know

I've only managed 50 yrs :lol: :lol: 

Now my son :lol: :lol: 

The romance should not need to be rekindled

You need to keep it going everyday and every night  

It's to do with friendship and the knowledge 

That no one could fill that special gap

And no one could make you feel that bit special

And all in place

Wherever you choose

It's your choosen one
Alsra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Valentines*

What about one of those aluminium ladders so she can get up to clean the roof more easily.

My OH has to climb up through the skylight and I'm not being funny but sometimes it does rock the van and spills my glass of wine.

It then takes quite a while for her to get back down and top me up.

The card is already written------

"You are my Valentine and there is no one else with whom I would rather spend the rest of my life hour after hour and day after day confined together in a small space"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Why not get her one of those folding trollies.

It would reduce arm strain and she'll then think of you with such affection every time she empties the loo.

:love7:

Pete


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Poundland currently have a nice Scrubbing Brush on special offer.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

get a joint subscription to MHF so she can read your posts and make pithy comments 8) :lol: 


and I said PITHY :roll:


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Some great ideas. I like the suggestion of chocks................ :wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A new toaster for the hob

tony


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I am spending my birthday voucher on a brush for cleaning the van  
We are also doing a night away in the van, our friend will be there in his van too, his wife will be at a spa with her sister :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your friends wife is spot on Sue:lol: :lol: 

Absence makes the heart go fonder and all that :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

My wife was always complaining that my shed was a mess and she couldn't find the correct screwdriver/nail etc when she wanted them.  

So one Xmas I bought her a complete toolbox (hammer, saw, drillbits, hex keys etc) to keep by the washing machine.  

We haven't exchanged presents since that day: it has saved me a fortune :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will get him nothing

He will get me nothing (PROB )

We need no reminders as years go by

It's how is

50 years each day is important to survive the ups and downs of married life

One of our Gkids is here, his mum and dad have gone running, they do every tuesday


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will get him nothing

He will get me nothing (PROB )

We need no reminders as years go by

It's how is

50 years each day is important to survive the ups and downs of married life

One of our Gkids is here, his mum and dad have gone running, they do every Tuesday

Survival is all mixed up with love support the kids the Gkids 

It's all a swirl with family commitments 
And me and him

Somewhere within the vortex

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry  

Half double post

Aldra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You been on the Happy juice Sandra :?: :lol: 

I'm trying to think of something different to the bog standard Flowers & chocs myself

Thinking of cooking a meal but if I get it wrong, half way through she'll take over :lol: :lol:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Thinking of cooking a meal but if I get it wrong, half way through she'll take over


Works for me every time !!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil

Go to M&S

Meal for two including wine
An extra bottle of wine
A few chocolates
Maybe a rose

Sorted

See I haven't forgot :lol:  

Just changed my viewpoint

Thinking of changing my husband
:lol: 

Now will a rose do it?.
Aldra :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Like you thinking Sandra  
This song in the Background & a packet of Anadins so there's no Headaches  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Get her a satnag she'll love arguing with it !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try making the card yourself, Liz went all floppy when I gave her one I'd done myself.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil

Sod the meal

Sod the background music

Just go for the things in the vidio whilst you still have the chance

Keep the rose though  

Sandra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

It takes a Lot of pratice to have *Six* Sandra :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't I know it :lol:  

But practising was good

Not that we had much time to practice 

Six in eight years

If yours give you as much pleasure as ours have

Not to mention the grandkids they have produced

You are so blessed

But you are young

So a fabulous Valentine day

However you celebrate it
Sandra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Forget cooking a meal.......

But book a good table...... And don't forget the chalk !!

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I didn't understand it

So Albert explained it

Sucks

Aldra


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh Aldra, start a que at the bridge and wait for the spider to go in the pocket. :roll: 

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So I don't play billiards

What?????

Aldra :lol:  :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

My beloved has been as pleased as Punch with her present today.

Not only did she get a Card, £1 well spent, but the pile of plastic gloves I've collected from the side of Diesel pumps every time I've topped up will keep her hands soft and clean when she empties the cassette while we are away on holiday.

Simples - and successful!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would she need gloves?

Surely everything is inside

An overflow problem?.

I love watching people with rubber gloves emptying a cassette

Totally unhygienic 

Hands are waterproof and easily washed

Rubber gloves are teeming with bacteria from prolonged use

And contaminate and are contaminated from taps etc

Aldra


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi
Two years ago my other half gave me a set of cab mats for my xmas.....I kid you not I was speechless 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

+ 1 for Diesel gloves, I always grab a hand full some garages don't supply them, I like to have a dozen or so in hand, they're disposal nature makes them handy for the cassette, and no germans.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> Oh Aldra, start a que at the bridge and wait for the spider to go in the pocket. :roll:
> 
> Terry


Aldra

I think this is from a man who plays a lot of pocket billiards

If not I am snookered in understanding it  :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> + 1 for Diesel gloves, I always grab a hand full some garages don't supply them, I like to have a dozen or so in hand, they're disposal nature makes them handy for the cassette, and no germans.


Cheers,

So there is none left for the rest of us, who actually want to fill up and keep clean hands

Talk about I am alright Jack, is that counted as free loading ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > + 1 for Diesel gloves, I always grab a hand full some garages don't supply them, I like to have a dozen or so in hand, they're disposal nature makes them handy for the cassette, and no germans.
> ...


Idiot, learn to read, a dozen or so once in a blue moon, or about every 8 fill ups.

You must be one of those who turns up and complains there is none at your pump but don't bother looking at others, I saw one camper take full packets from two pumps, now that's the bloke you need to moan at, I just take enough so I have some when needed, I reuse them for the cassette.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to agree with Aldra. Wearing gloves to empty the cassette or fill your car with diesel is for softies! Bit of diesel on your fingers just adds a bit of flavour to your chips afterwards.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


Amazing

you have the gall to call me an idiot

After publicly stating you take more then you should

and then justify it by amounts taken

Oh and because others do it

It doesent matter how many you take ,its wrong, and not fair on the rest of us, and why should I have to scout around looking at other pumps because of other peoples anti social actions

and of course there are garages without them ,because folk take too many

More then the one to fill your vehicle is too many


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

He`s back ! :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

jo662 said:


> He`s back ! :lol:


OH No HE isint

If I have a valid point, I will excercise my rights to state them ,

Its amazing that as soon as I state anything out come the barbs

Talk about giving a dog a bad name

but to prove I have changed

Of course you have the right to say what ever you like ,

as I have the right to reply

:wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

daffodil said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > daffodil said:
> ...


----------------------------------------

what a ridiculous thing to get upest about! 8O

I thought this thread was about silly things to get the other half on valentines day? As has been said many times, {offtopic} :evil:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh C'mon mike after 5 pages, I'm surprised it didn't 'drift' after 1 page :lol: 

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So you never take more than 1, must be great to be so perfect. I am flawed it seems because I take few extra so I don't get Diesel on my exema, try washing that off.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps sorry

My fault


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So you never take more than 1, must be great to be so perfect. I am flawed it seems because I take few extra so I don't get Diesel on my exema, try washing that off.


No I dont take more then 1 and its spelt eczema

I suffer from dermatitis ,its especially aggravated by Diesel and that is why I get the hump when others abuse this FREE service

Its as bad as somebody parking in a disabled space when they dont have the disabled person with them

and NO I dont do that either

You can buy disposable gloves in places like Llidle and aldi they dont cost more then a couple of euros

And as for being perfect

YOU KNOW I AINT :wink:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought this was about valentine presents??
so what did you get her then??
lets get back to topic and stop the kev and daf spat   
misty


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

mistycat said:


> I thought this was about valentine presents??
> so what did you get her then??
> lets get back to topic and stop the kev and daf spat
> misty


I made her breakfast in bed then gave her the best sex she had ever had

then COOKED HER THE BEST MEAL SHE HAS EVER HAD,

THEN WE MADE LOVE ALL AFTERNOON THE BEST SHE HAS EVER HAD ,

She was really happy I was really happy,

But her husband who came back from fishing wasent

HI HO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is that back on topic enough do you think? :wink:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Dream on Daff
:roll: :roll: :roll: 
Misty


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

And then you woke up!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I always wake up when I go into the kitchen to cook,

tony :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

jo662 said:


> And then you woke up!! :lol: :lol:


It was, one hell of a dream though :lol: :lol:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------

